# Do they always do assisted hatching with FETs ?



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello everyone.
I've been told by IVI that with FET they always do 'assisted hatching with fragments aspiration'.  is this true with all clinics / your experiences ?  
I had always thought that this was quite an obscure procedure not often used.
Hope some of you can help !
Bluebell xx


----------



## HEM (Dec 19, 2005)

Bluebell

IVIB used the assisted hatching technique with our frozen embryos and we had a very successful outcome.

Apparently the take out cells that have ice particles in them as this can they think cause a toxin around the cells and affect the whole embryo.  It is only what I have read and I don't know that much about the science involved but my IVF monitoring clinic in the UK were impressed that we had had that treatment and it is not widely used in the UK ( as far as I am aware) plus the piercing of the outer shell of the embryo helps to implantation of the endo.

I turned up at IVIB and was told it had been already done so looked up the information later ( it costs extra about 5-600 euros but I have a very positive experience

Helen xxxxx


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks Helen for such a speedy reply !
Hope you don't mind me asking, but how many frosties did you have ?  I only have one, which doesn't make me feel too optimistic !
Bluebell xx


----------

